# Consulter photos sur réseau avec iPad



## JP (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai des photos dans iPhoto et dans plusieurs répertoires sur mon iMac connecté sur mon réseau éthernet privé. J'ai une borne Wifi "N" airport

Je souhaite offrir à ma maman un iPad pour consulter facilement toutes ses photos de famille (au bas mot 30 Go)
La facilité serait d'importer tout dans l'iPad, mais à terme je vais scanner aussi les diapositives de la famille et on va exploser les 64 Go maximum de l'iPad

Bref l'iPad peut-il se connecter à un répertoire de l'iMac ou d'un autre ordinateur en réseau (j'ai un vieux mac dans un coin) ou même un serveur de fichier (j'ai aussi un DD Synology en réseau) pour voir et regarder en wifi N et consulter tranquillement ?

Bref l'objectif est de lui permettre de regarder toutes ses photos tranquillement et simplement en se connectant avec un iPad sur quelque chose ?

@ +


----------



## kriso (8 Septembre 2010)

JP a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai des photos dans iPhoto et dans plusieurs répertoires sur mon iMac connecté sur mon réseau éthernet privé. J'ai une borne Wifi "N" airport
> 
> ...


 
FileBrowser (à vérifier), Air Play (pour bientôt) ou plus simple mais plus cher : adaptateur carte SD avec différentes cartes qui seraient remplies par thèmes, années, personnes, etc.


----------

